# fishing around NAS



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

Here I'm from theTampa area,coming up to PC to fish from the piers and the beach for a week !! I'll be there 

around the 10th of August..My uncle is at NAS is , will I be able to catch reds and trout around there ,from shore?

Gonna try Fort Pickens also , what should I fish for , so I'll know what rods and tackle to bring.

Thanks for any info for advanced.

John


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

kings are still running off the piers. Theres also a new pier in gulf shores (i think) that just opened up also.


----------

